# Sendmail + MailScanner



## deadeyes (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

I'm currently setting up a mailserver with Sendmail and Dovecot.

Sendmail is using SASL for authentication so I had to use the ports version. Then I used the script that is in the ports to switch to this as my "MTA". SASL authentication is working.

Now I want anti spam and AV. Therefore I installed MailScanner. I was told MailScanner starts sendmail. Is it actually starting the daemon? Or is it invoking it to send mail? Is this part of the rc script (it doesn't seem like it)? Also the configuration states the incoming mail queue is mqueue.in. I'm not sure what I should put this to. This directory isn't existing yet by default. So I guess Sendmail won't use it. The email get delivered but they aren't checked.

I assume I need Sendmail to use another queue? What variables should I edit in /etc/rc.conf? MailScanner seems to start but Sendmail doesn't unless I do it manually. Are there any specific settings that I should do in /etc/mail/domain.mc?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deadeyes (Mar 20, 2014)

I found how to fix it.

You need sendmail configured to use another queue.
However you should use the mta script in /usr/local/etc/rc.d and configure /etc/rc.conf:


```
mta_enable="YES"
mta_configfile="/etc/mail/example.cf"
mta_program="/usr/local/sbin/sendmail"
mta_profiles="incoming"
mta_incoming_pidfile="/var/run/sendmail_in.pid"
mta_incoming_flags="-L sm-mta-in -bd -OPrivacyOptions=noetrn -OQueueDirectory=/var/spool/mqueue.in -ODeliveryMode=queueonly"
mta_incoming_configfile="/etc/mail/sendmail.cf"

# Sendmail
sendmail_enable="NONE"
```

Now just start mta script and mailscanner. It should work after that.


----------

